
Ballmer's Exit Adds $18 Billion To Microsoft's Value - llambda
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/23/ballmers-exit-adds-18-billion-to-microsofts-value-as-investors-cheer-its-impending-leadership-change/
======
ananddass
Microsoft needs systemic changes. There may some truth in the fact that
ballmer is to blame. But a new ceo will face the same challenges. Markets are
irrational.

------
DanInTokyo
Perception is a powerful thing.

~~~
MikeCapone
The market tries to be forward looking. It seems to think the future got
brighter (or at least not as dark).

~~~
loceng
Or at least now maybe there is room for change.

